# Homelite Starting Problems



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

I've got a 2 year old Homelite Trim 'N Edge 25cc gas trimmer. This thing started getting hard to start at the end of the first season! Now towards the end of the second season it won't start. So, I replaced the plug, cleaned out the muffler screen etc. Started again and seemed to run OK. Now since it didn't rain here in MO for about 2 months the trimmer didn't get started. Go out today, same thing. You can pull till your arm falls off. Doesn't even burp. Pulled the plug out and grounded it against the cylinder, has spark, but seems weak (new plug one heat range hotter). Full of gas, pumped the little primer 10 times, all fuel lines look okay and are not plugged up. Pulled the plug and dried it out, used ether, but to no avail. This is about the worst $79 I've ever spent! Any ideas welcome. Thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well for one, i always remove those spark arrestors..... if the sparks weak....have the coil tested, another thing would maybe be a clogged carb.. was it stored properly? run out of gas.... another thing would be to make sure everythings tight, carb for one...


----------



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Everything seems tight. Never run out of fuel. Always used Sta-Bil and sometimes fogging oil in the winter. Not sure what the spark should look like, just looks very weak compared to my pushmower, 4-wheeler, etc. I'll check into the coil next.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the plug was wet when you pulled it out it could be your crankcase if full of fuel. Best way to clear it out is to blow air in the spark plug hole while turning it over.


----------



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Hankster. Plug was wet, but not fouled (new plug). I always start it per the "protocol", choke in position 1, throttle wide open, etc. You think the spark is too weak to burn the fuel, hence the abudance of fuel in the crankcase? I can get a new coil, but it costs 1/3 as much as the trimmer! Thanks again for your time.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

could be just getting too much fuel, but then again the spark may not be enough that gas just fouls it and fills it up.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Normally they either have enough spark or no spark at all. Testing by looking at a spark plug is all but impossible to do... you need a good spark tester... one with a gap in it (not the neon bulb type).

If the plug is wet then it won't start. The proper plug should be barely damp.


----------



## Radjxf (Jun 29, 2005)

Update: I let it go for a day or so, mostly so I could cool off! Went out and got it to start but had to open the choke and the throttle all the way. Plug did seem a bit wet the first day it wouldn't start. I'm sure it has the right plug, may even be a heat range hotter. I'll grab the owner's manual and see if I can lean out the carb. However, they've got the carbs now to where you can only do so much  due to caps over the screws etc.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can remove the limiter caps on the mixture screws.


----------

